# Spot the code violations



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Damn plumbers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> Damn plumbers.


How _dare_ they put a convenient method of attaching boxes right where they're needed.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

From the looks of the gypsum and drywall paper that is a very recent installation. She probably said that it "HAD" to be placed there. How did you mitigate it?


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> From the looks of the gypsum and drywall paper that is a very recent installation. She probably said that it "HAD" to be placed there. How did you mitigate it?


It was a new install. cut hole on otherside of wall installed barbox will let sheetrockers patch.


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> How _dare_ they put a convenient method of attaching boxes right where they're needed.


would have been nicer if they would have secured their pipe better maybe the light would have set flush


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jewalker88 said:


> It was a new install. cut hole on otherside of wall installed barbox will let sheetrockers patch.


Is the light fixture facing the same way as before?


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Is the light fixture facing the same way as before?


yes i cut hole stud to stud to fit in bar box and to move vent pipe a little to let the round box fit


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jewalker88 said:


> yes i cut hole stud to stud to fit in bar box and to move vent pipe a little to let the round box fit


Okay. That was going to be my next question. What did you do with the vent?


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

:laughing: sawsall worked just fine


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jewalker88 said:


> :laughing: sawsall worked just fine


Are you "venting?"


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Just screw the box to the pipe


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Just screw the box to the pipe


thought about that, but two 14-2 in a 3 1/2" pancake with a shallow canopy thought i would do it right. Makes me sleep better


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Just screw the box to the pipe


That could be tempting but it is both an electrical code violation and a plumbing code violation.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That's not a good one, your supposed to use steel tie wire and spray foam the f out of it.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Get a bar light


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> That could be tempting but it is both an electrical code violation and a plumbing code violation.


I wonder if glue would be a violation. I don't recall seeing anything saying a box may not be supported by another system. Probably is though.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> That could be tempting but it is both an electrical code violation and a plumbing code violation.


Since we are not plumbers, why would we care if it was a plumbing code violation?????:jester:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I wonder if glue would be a violation. I don't recall seeing anything saying a box may not be supported by another system. Probably is though.


 I honestly don't know if it is: As an apprentice I worked with a sparky who would use Liquid-Nails to mount everything.

Surface mount switch? Liquid Nails.
Dryer receptacle? Liquid Nails.
Two-lamp fluorescent fixture? Liquid Nails.

In his defense, I never saw him Liquid-Nails the service panel to the wall... 

-John


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Sometimes you can fit a 1x between the pipe and a biscuit box...seems like they would need a surface mount bar fixture to solve this prob though...stupid plumber put a stack right on the middle of the vanity...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Since we are not plumbers, why would we care if it was a plumbing code violation?????:jester:


A good electrician cares about all building codes and should respect and co-ordinate with all crafts.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Fine Post,Riveter! That almost rates a Thankyou Button!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> A good electrician cares about all building codes and should respect and co-ordinate with all crafts.


Too bad most other trades don't think like that. I think the first thing they learn in class is, "F--- the electricians!" :blink:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Too bad most other trades don't think like that. I think the first thing they learn in class is, "F--- the electricians!" :blink:


Heck, that is the first thing I learned in my electrical continuing education class.....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Fine Post,Riveter! That almost rates a Thankyou Button!


Thank You


----------



## electagb (Jan 7, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Heck, that is the first thing I learned in my electrical continuing education class.....


You must have had the same instructors as me.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The last house I done in the USA I did warn the plummer where the box for the luminaire will be located and he got my message loud and clear if he did not listen to moi All I will do is take a photo and show that to the plummer and explain very clear on the details.

But one plummer he don't give a F... what about the situation and told his supervisor about the situation and he told " deal with it " so what I did is spray the plastique pipe bright neon orange and wrote " Déplacez cette pipe " ( move the pipe ) with large black marker and took the photo and did left at his service truck steering wheel with tape on it and he was not happy camper when he saw it { he just about hit the roof on that one :whistling2:}

Merci.
Marc


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

i feel for the guy, happened to me,cut in an old work box in tile and found a vent pipe....
was able to push it aside and get box in....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

As a helper back in the day I holesawed a 3" on the exterior for an outside light. Low and behold a 3" wasteline ran right behind it. The arbor drilled into the pipe. I pumped silicone into it and around the surface. Do you think they have a stinky wall yet?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> The last house I done in the USA I did warn the plummer where the box for the luminaire will be located and he got my message loud and clear if he did not listen to moi All I will do is take a photo and show that to the plummer and explain very clear on the details.
> 
> But one plummer he don't give a F... what about the situation and told his supervisor about the situation and he told " deal with it " so what I did is spray the plastique pipe bright neon orange and wrote " Déplacez cette pipe " ( move the pipe ) with large black marker and took the photo and did left at his service truck steering wheel with tape on it and he was not happy camper when he saw it { he just about hit the roof on that one :whistling2:}
> 
> ...


I got to work with plumbers from the company where I cut their pipes and stuffed rocks in their slabwork. The crew yesterday was polite and courteous. I made no mention of what occured 11 years ago.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I got to work with plumbers from the company where I cut their pipes and stuffed rocks in their slabwork..


I don't know if all the crap you tell us is true or not but either way that is a real POS move. 

How did you get so screwed up that you think being a POS is something to brag about?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I don't know if all the crap you tell us is true or not but either way that is a real POS move.
> 
> How did you get so screwed up that you think being a POS is something to brag about?


That was a job where their guys destroyed my new work, cut wires , smashed hihats and the replied" I don't know what to tell you " when asked why. The HO made it clear he was not paying to fix it, so I did unto others what they did unto me. I go about things differently these days.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> That was a job where their guys destroyed my new work, cut wires , smashed hihats and the replied" I don't know what to tell you " when asked why. The HO made it clear he was not paying to fix it, so I did unto others what they did unto me. I go about things differently these days.


In others words, you lowered yourself to their level.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele...lamps-for-Nonmetallic-Sheathed-Cable/46111-OW

These work great


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> That was a job where their guys destroyed my new work, cut wires , smashed hihats and the replied" I don't know what to tell you " when asked why. The HO made it clear he was not paying to fix it, so I did unto others what they did unto me. I go about things differently these days.


Shockdoc .,

I don't know why you just take the photo to doucement the damage and have the plummers pay up the damage.

I will not " sink " down to thier level. It don't take much to spread out the bad word about it. 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I made no mention of what occured 11 years ago.


It was the same guys from 11 years ago...all of them?


Really?


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Back when I was a fresh jm I was cutting a switch box in a bathroom wall by the door. I was hitting something with my keyhole saw and I figured it was just a vent pipe that I could get to flex enough to slide the box beside it. After cutting the hole I looked in and oops, it was a nice oak pocket door. Pulled the door out of its pocket and I dinged it up pretty good. Luckily the lady was really nice about the whole thing.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

big vic said:


> http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele...lamps-for-Nonmetallic-Sheathed-Cable/46111-OW
> 
> These work great












The KO's should be at 45. If you have a vent pipe behind it is going to push on the wire.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

big vic said:


> http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele...lamps-for-Nonmetallic-Sheathed-Cable/46111-OW
> 
> These work great


 I always thought Garvin made the best old-work products. :thumbup:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> The KO's should be at 45. If you have a vent pipe behind it is going to push on the wire.


Rotate the box 45 degrees?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Rotate the box 45 degrees?


:wallbash:
I did not even, umm, well,, :wallbash:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## matt_s (Jan 22, 2013)

Problem is, I find out I should've used a 3-1/2" OW pancake _after_ cutting a 4" hole.  I hate Code violations but in that case it was a bar light long enough to securely anchor to the drywall, and since the 14-2 was coming from above there was no strain on the wire. I tie-wrapped the 14-2 to the fixture in such a way as to ensure no chafing.
Code violation: yes. Safety hazard: not in a million years. 
I slept fine that night. :whistling2:


----------



## matt_s (Jan 22, 2013)

Anybody know why they only seem to come in 3-1/2? Maybe that's where I'll make my millions: the 4" OW pancake. :thumbup:


----------



## matt_s (Jan 22, 2013)

Wait.... it DOES exist!
http://www.garvinindustries.com/Ele...Boxes/Round-Remodel-Electrical-Boxes/56111-OW


----------

